# No sell rule???



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Is the no sell rule here at TCF still in effect?

And would it still be the same thing to post the links in my siggy(2 max)


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Judging from my experience of a couple of weeks ago, the answers are, yes, and if you do they'll delete your entire signature without warning or comment, even if it's only two *words*, let alone two lines.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Enrique said:


> Is the no sell rule here at TCF still in effect?
> 
> And would it still be the same thing to post the links in my siggy(2 max)


Yes and yes.


----------

